# 1891 New Mail



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2019)

My brother stopped and checked this out for me today. He spoke to the owner/auctioneer who said there has been a lot of interest and people trying to get him to stop the auction. I think offers were in the $2500 range. I'm going to bid to keep it honest and who knows? V/r Shawn


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 29, 2019)

Very cool.  Looks like wrong wheels/hubs?


----------



## locomotion (Jun 30, 2019)

nice, I will also bid on the bike as a phone bidder.
crazy thing is that I have the whole brake hardware for this bike
found it years ago in a parts box, didn't know to what bike it could belong to until I saw posts about this bike!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 30, 2019)

Cool bike - good luck guys.  Max, would that have been a spoon break set up?

Mike


----------



## locomotion (Jun 30, 2019)

Mike
no, it's a wheel band brake
fenders and chain guard should be pretty easy to fabricate


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Based on these pics--I'm no expert--looks like at least the rear hub is correct and laced into a 28" rim. Mike, the brake has a rod that runs from the handlebars to the rear hub for the brake. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 30, 2019)

The hub is correct, it is missing the brake part, where the contracting band , locates


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 1, 2019)

That's a really awkward looking bike, there's nothing even remotely cool about it.  Only a fool would pay more than the scrap value for that POS. Even the chain is on the wrong side.  I think we should all just boycott this auction listing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hammered at $6700 not including fees and taxes. Over the money in my book but hey it wasn’t my money!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 2, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Hammered at $6700 not including fees and taxes. Over the money in my book but hey it wasn’t my money!



I think that's a good price for something this cool.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 2, 2019)

The bike has some very fancy machine work to make it right , about 10,000.00 in parts ,. If someone can bring it back to life, that would be great , .. They really ride nice. I still have not heard who bought it


----------

